# Hello



## Ervserver (Jul 17, 2007)

Hi I'm Erv and live in Iowa, looks like a great forum, look forward to chatting with everyone


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and your right, it's a great place to be!


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

This IS a great forum. And we look forward to chatting with you as well.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Erv!!! Hope to see ya round!!! Welcome!!!


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Hooowldy


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

hello & welcome


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey welcome and hope you have a good time. HEY PEOPLE FROM IOWA!!!! Where the hell were you when IIIII lived there???? LOL. Here i go and move to the land of lube and all the peeps from the corn state start showing up.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Hi Erv, glad you joined in!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

ERV!!!! Welcome
glad you joined now , check us out..
you'll find all sorts of ideas and how tos for everything you need
We are very active on here..hard to kep up sometimes.
C u in CT


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome Erv! 
See, Lilly is right....I've only been away from the forum a couple of days....and whoo~hoo.....a new member shows up! 
Looking forward to chatting and checking out your halloween props!
You will love it here........


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Welcome aboard Ervserver!


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy howdy... welcome!


----------

